# Leopard Gecko with white spots please help



## keribird85

Hi
I have a 1 yr old leopard gecko all round healthy. Ive noticed about 3 white tiny spots on the top of her head, a bit like sand granules but wont rub off. 
Does anyone know what this could be and if I should be worried?

thanks


----------



## Kris_sayer

got any pics m8? i might know what it is but i will need pics to conferm


----------



## jools

It could be dry skin - is she about to shed?
Without pics it is difficult to say.


----------



## keribird85

its the best of a bad bunch this one, others were 2 blurred theyre on the top of her head nr her nose and side

Reptile Forums - keribird85's Album: Butters - Picture


----------



## Kris_sayer

cant really see on the pic that well but i'v seen this before when the damp hide isnt damp enough and the gecko will get skin shed adhesions


----------



## keribird85

What am i best to do? will it go on its own? or do i need to take her to the vet?


----------



## Kris_sayer

you do have a damp hide in there right? what do u use to dampen the hide? and if i am correct then ne treatment will be needed by a vet. if u could get a closer pic it would be good.


----------



## keribird85

I dont have a damp hide :blush: she has shed fine before. I cant get one til friday. Its my own fault i know. When i get the damp hide would that b ok?


----------



## Charlotte__

you can use a substitute for now, just get an old tub she can fit in, cut a hole and put some damp tissue in, works perfect for me


----------



## keribird85

Im using like a soap dish with a damp flannel for now wud tht be ok? Its a new flannel n soap dish


----------



## Kris_sayer

yes thats fine


----------



## keribird85

Ok moist hide sorted with moss at bottom. White spots r gone but still has a bit of a white line at the top? Will this eventually go?


----------



## Kris_sayer

i wouldnt know as ii havnt seen a good pic of the damage. i hope it does


----------



## keribird85

ive tried getting a gud pic but it keeps coming out blurry, does seem to be fading gradually so hopefuly its nothing to worry about, just keeping an eye on her ​


----------



## annscave

*old marg*

hi I use an old marg tub with a whole cut in a bit folded up kittchen paper an give that a good wetting every other day works for me and saves the old pound notes too so your happy and gecko is happy WIN WIN


----------



## keribird85

Thanks  ive used an old cricket tub now with a hole cut out she seems a lot happier but she does the odd tail wave every now and again lately. Shes prob fed up of me stickin my hands in lol


----------

